# pictures of those dang kids ridin them trick bikes on dirt mounds



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

a group of us went out ridin yesterday. i was kind of deteriorated after the eating of dirt and wasnt in my prime. fun ride anyhoo

me boostin









corey









clint









me doing a funny lookin xup









dan aka mountain geeker









chris coming out of a no footer









corey tabled









dan's kid connor








thanks to riverrat tom for photogs


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

Someone needs to climb that tree with a vid/still cam!

Nice work out there.

:thumbsup:


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

This is a great shot....


----------



## TrikeKid (Sep 1, 2006)

You should tuck more with your legs, less with your arms.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

nice pics and nice jumps did yall build them?


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

this is my fave! Looks like he's scared sh!tless! Nice pics - better than i could do!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I hate you so much right now :madman:


Good riding though


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

ontario_bike said:


> this is my fave! Looks like he's scared sh!tless!


Yeah, but that's a hardcore no-hander right there... who needs to pinch their seat?

Nice pics, J. That jump looks like it has some pop, but you might need to push that landing back.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Im with Snaky, you guys suck! When it dries out here....BY JULY, I'm going to ride some dirt too! 

Nice spot and great pics guys, nice to see someone can be outside.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

Cru Jones said:


> Yeah, but that's a hardcore no-hander right there... who needs to pinch their seat?
> 
> Nice pics, J. That jump looks like it has some pop, but you might need to push that landing back.


im not saying hes a bad rider or anything ...prob better than me?


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

Cru Jones said:


> Yeah, but that's a hardcore no-hander right there... who needs to pinch their seat?
> 
> Nice pics, J. That jump looks like it has some pop, but you might need to push that landing back.


that jump is really mellow, im the only person really who can get 10 feet outta that thing, actually th e only mtber who really can boost 10 feet around here. the place is fun, its a high of 78 and mostly sunny tomorrow snaky and nama, no precip really. hey big j, that boost pulled my shoulder hahaha its super tender right now. you should come shred some east coast brah!!!! oh more pics coming soon


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

where are these jumps?


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

ontario_bike said:


>


is that a kona cowan with a zocchi z1. how is the zocchi z1 coz i was thinkin about getting 1 for my kona cowan


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

the_godfather said:


> is that a kona cowan with a zocchi z1. how is the zocchi z1 coz i was thinkin about getting 1 for my kona cowan


That is an ironhorse full suspension bike actually(can't remember the name right now), and I wouldn't get a z1 on a cowan, you would mess the geometry up a lot, and they are dirt jumping bikes designed around 100mm forks, I would not go higher than 100mm on a kona dirt jump bike.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

dope pics mang. u got a pritty lil trick spot there. i cant fvcking wait till the ground aint a poopy mess


----------



## ll 3nZo ll (Feb 15, 2007)

Am I the only one who thinks the pics are P-shoped? The light and blur is completely different from backround to bike on almost all of them.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

no there not p-shoped because look at the one where the guy is doing a table top....look at the shadow on the tree, thats 100% natural.....nice pics j and nice jump but i do have one question......why did you build the just that close to a tree when you have all that room on the other side of the jump to build?


----------

